# Any Vienna recommendations?



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)

I shall be off with the Small Russian to Vienna in a few weeks for a long weekend, anyone have any goof café reccs?


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Not for coffee but you must visit Figlmuller for the very best Wienerschnitzel and the micro-breweries are splendid as well!

Generally, I found most coffee (filter in the main) was quite drinkable.


----------



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)

I was actually thinking cakes more than coffee - heretical I know 

Beer already high on the list.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

mym said:


> I was actually thinking cakes more than coffee - heretical I know
> 
> Beer already high on the list.


Then you have to go to the Sacher Hotel (it is behind the opera house) and you have to eat Sachertorte.


----------



## Fig Feijoa (Apr 23, 2014)

mym, best looks like kaffemik on Zollergasse. There are others on Beanhunter too - maybe Rochus worth a look.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

POC (People on Caffeine) is one of the better ones I have been to

We coffeeshop crawled during the World Barista Championships in 2012 and I have a map somewhere

If I can find it I will scan and post it here

Agree with David about Figlmuller. Be sure to ring and reserve a table as the queue can be hours long otherwise


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Here is the link I was looking for (as I cannot find my card)

http://www.stadtbekannt.at/The-Independent-Coffeemap/


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There is also a great Rum Bar with hundreds of rums to try. Well curated list and about a 5 minute stumble from Figlmuller and very close to the historic coffee shop area


----------



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks all. Plenty to try there.


----------

